# 2013 Trek Madone 7 series poblems??



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hello Trek experts,

I am seriously thinking of pulling the trigger on a second hand 2013 Madone 7 with 7900 DA Di2, problem is I have heard there may of been problems with this model, front brakes and rear wheel rubbing on frame.

Anybody have one that can shed some light on this subject?

This bike is going for a good price.

Pete


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ralph1 said:


> Hello Trek experts,
> 
> I am seriously thinking of pulling the trigger on a second hand 2013 Madone 7 with 7900 DA Di2, problem is I have heard there may of been problems with this model, front brakes and rear wheel rubbing on frame.
> 
> ...


I know there are some issues with the direct mount Bontrager brakes. This has been remedied. I dont know about the rear wheel issue.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for that, what Shimano brakes fit on? any eBay links?

**Found them, so these will fix the problems with the brakes?

Shimano Dura ACE BR 9010 D Direct Mount Front Rear Brake Calipers | eBay

Pete


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

My understanding is that there were some problems with rear brake based on frame design, which is why Trek quickly redesigned the 6 & 7 Series chainstays last year to prevent the issues. I am pretty sure someone posted a thread in here about it before.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Trek Madone 7-Series Project One ? first ride review - BikeRadar


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/im-mad-trek-316358.html


----------

